# Apache unter Windows mit .htaccess



## dkf (19. Februar 2006)

Hallo,

mein Apache mit PHP und MySQL läuft schon seit einiger Zeit auf meinem Rechner als Test-Server. Jetzt habe ich die Struktur meiner Webseite umgestellt und lasse die Seiten per *http://url.de/section* aufrufen. Auf meinem Linux-Server läuft das auch soweit, aber mit meinem Apache läuft es nicht. Es kommt ein 404-Fehler.

Hier mal meine _.htaccess_

```
RewriteEngine on
RewriteRule ^Downloads$ /v1/index.php?cat=downloads [NC]
RewriteRule ^Impressum$ /v1/index.php?cat=impressum [NC]
RewriteRule ^Statistik$ /v1/index.php?cat=statistik [NC]
RewriteRule ^Links$ /v1/index.php?cat=links [NC]
```

...und meine httpd.conf im Anhang.


----------



## Dennis Wronka (20. Februar 2006)

Das duerfte daran liegen, dass fuer das entsprechende Verzeichnis AllowOverride falsch eingestellt ist. Standardmaessig steht es auf none, aber dadurch wird die .htaccess vollkommen ignoriert.
Ich weiss jetzt nicht genau was fuer mod_rewrite benoetigt wird, aber da wird sicher in der Apache-Doku was zu zu finden sein.


----------

